# Truma Electric Heating?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

In our Swift Sundance 590 06 plate as you will know there is the gas heating and i think electric via Truma ultraheat, whch we have never used only the gas, can someonentell me how to use the electric, do you have to put water in the boiler, i am really clueless about the electric side of things, could someone enlighten me please.The handbook isn't all that clear


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

There will be a control knob somewhere with 500, 1000 and 2000w on it, just turn it on to which one you need. No water required as it is just an element built into the fire casing.
Gas is much warmer though.

Mike


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Put water in heater before switching on mains otherwise stat will trip


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

MikeCo said:


> There will be a control knob somewhere with 500, 1000 and 2000w on it, just turn it on to which one you need. No water required as it is just an element built into the fire casing.
> Gas is much warmer though.
> 
> Mike


I have assumed we are talking space heating and not water heating.

Mike


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

The "Ultra heat" is the hot water boiler/heater, gas and electric


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Roger7webster said:


> The "Ultra heat" is the hot water boiler/heater, gas and electric


I think you will find that the Truma Ultraheat can also be the additional electrical heating element.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You can download the manual etc from here:

http://www.trumauk.com/products-heating-sseries.asp?jid=29

Treat the electric side of the Ultraheat fire as if it were an electric fire. No water needed anywhere.

G


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

no need for water with the ultraheat. The water heater is the ultrastore


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I too got very confused as to what the Truma kit did on both the water and space heating functions. To add to the fun, the water heating " instruction " book supplied with the van was for a different unit. It wasn't until I saw a switch on the Sargent box that I realised I had mains electric water heating as well as gas.
May I just add that there is a temperature control range for use with each of the 500w, 1kw and 2kw space heating settings.
Thank goodness winter is nearly over.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

*Ultraheat problems*

:roll: Hi currently having a problem with our Ultraheat Electric heater in our Bessacarr E435. When hooked up to the mains and following the manual instructions for setting the fan speed and selecting the output level to 2000w and the control panel thermostat between 6-8 (23c), the green light comes on and the system starts to operate. After a couple of minutes the green light goes out although the system has not reached the required temperature setting. Trying to restart it the green light fails to come on, even after leaving it for a couple of hours to retry. The van has certainly not reached the required temp, No fuses have blown, so what is the issue with this? can anyone shed any light on this problem please


----------

